# Healthy US grocery stores?



## jackyjaggs (Jul 18, 2017)

with a lot of stores closing left and right  due to the "super walmarts" and cheaper alternative stores.  where are good stores to shop? it is not easy to find good quality now an days. 
just wanted to see what other people come up with and maybe some good finds.


----------



## Luxx (Jul 19, 2017)

If you live in a city or by farms you may have access to quality foods. Nothing close to me for quality food. I do try to stick to buying stuff without ingredients. Meat, veggies, fruit, seeds and nuts even if organic is not available.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2017)

my frozen meals are not healthy?


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 20, 2017)

Sprouts is a healthy alternative but on the pricey side. I find so many healthy things there.  Let's hope Amazon doesn't buy them as well


----------



## botamico (Sep 28, 2017)

Sprout, Trader Joe's,  and Aldi's are good selections. Trader Joe's and Aldi's are related owned by the same family.


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 20, 2017)

Yeah, Nowadays it's difficult to find the good quality I also tried many grocery stores finally got the right one, that one isn't in the US.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2017)

botamico said:


> Sprout, Trader Joe's,  and Aldi's are good selections. Trader Joe's and Aldi's are related owned by the same family.



I did not know this. I love TJ and Aldi's.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 20, 2017)

No mater what store I chose to shop at,  I always buy non processed foods.  I don't remember the last time I even bought canned vegies.


----------



## botamico (Nov 21, 2017)

Go to Aldi's, then Trader Joe's. You'll see similar products. One brother owned Trader Joe's and the other brother owns Aldi's.  The brother who owned Trader Joe's passed away and left it to his wife and kids if I'm correct.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 4, 2017)

Looking forward to healthy food as always. You should too.


----------

